# somebody shoved MY cigars up THEIR nose & gave them back to me!



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

WTF!

I'm just wondering why somebody would do this.

So, the wife & I and some friends were hanging out at a British bar/restaurant we love in Santa Monica over the weekend. Best Fish 'n Chips in the city. Seriously, amazing stuff. Despite what happened after dinner, I'm sure I'll be back for more of that damn fish.

After dinner, we're hanging at the 'small bar' at the back of the restaurant and chatting with the manager of the joint.

Turns out he used to be in the cigar business so I happened to have two on me in my case and I thought I'd hand them over to him to get his opinion.

Inside were a Gurkha G5 Avenger Toro (a tasty full-bodied $10 cigar) & a Fonseca Cubano Viso Fuerte Toro (just got this in NY on a recommendation, prob. $8 - $12 cigar, can't remember). Before I could do anything about it, he had taken one, then the next, out of the case and shoved one, then the next up his nose and took deep long whiffs (one at a time, of course, not both at once). As he said, 'to smell the ammonia' and by his determination, felt my cigars were cheap and therefore bad.

Then he handed them back to me and I'm seriously considering throwing out the whole lot, case & all. 

Am I overreacting?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

So he shoves your cigars up his nose then insults them, I would have probably lit them them shoved them up his a$$ :2


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Wait, he stuck the cigars in his nose? First, the bigger problem is that he complained about your cigars. In my book one should never diminish someone elses cigar to their face and should never put someone down for their choices. Secondly, if he stuck it up his nose to smell, then that is where it would remain because I would have shoved it back up there when he handed it back to me and punched him in the face. No, you are not overreacting.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Bad form


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I would have kicked the pi$$ out of this guy. That's ballsy for sure. I got your back man!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you sure you weren't in the middle of a Monty Python Sketch? cuz then.. that would make sense.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> So he shoves your cigars up his nose then insults them, I would have probably lit them them shoved them up his a$$ :2


Hey, remember, this is Cali, unfortunately, you can't light up inside - HA!  I would have loved to though.



clampdown said:


> Wait, he stuck the cigars in his nose? First, the bigger problem is that he complained about your cigars. In my book one should never diminish someone elses cigar to their face and should never put someone down for their choices. Secondly, if he stuck it up his nose to smell, then that is where it would remain because I would have shoved it back up there when he handed it back to me and punched him in the face. No, you are not overreacting.


Yeah, I probably should have...but he was the manager of the place, would have certainly thrown me (and our friends out) and we were there to say goodye to a good friend who is leaving L.A. to go back home to New Orleans. Not to mention that two of our friends and my wife separated me from this bastard so I wasn't even close enough to him.



BarneyBandMan said:


> Bad form


Indeed.



scottw said:


> I would have kicked the pi$$ out of this guy. That's ballsy for sure. I got your back man!!


Thanks Scott; when you come out for a visit, let's grab some fish 'n chips, shall we?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

khubli said:


> Are you sure you weren't in the middle of a Monty Python Sketch? cuz then.. that would make sense.


:r:r:r

You know, come to think of it....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> Are you sure you weren't in the middle of a Monty Python Sketch? cuz then.. that would make sense.


:r:r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't care how good the food is, if thats how the manager treated me, I'd never go back and I would tell everyone I know about the treatment was there. Someone craps on me at a place I am spending my money, I'm sorry, they don't get my business anymore. Who knows where he stuck the fish before you ate it!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cigarmark said:


> I don't care how good the food is, if thats how the manager treated me, I'd never go back and I would tell everyone I know about the treatment was there. Someone craps on me at a place I am spending my money, I'm sorry, they don't get my business anymore. Who knows where he stuck the fish before you ate it!


Very good point. Guy didn't even think he did anything wrong, just added, 'this is how we determine a good cigar back home'. Didn't even buy us a drink.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

That is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so how did they smoke???? just kidding, trying to lighten up a bad situation.

I would not go back to this place.... and spread the word. 

Whats the name of the place!!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> Very good point. Guy didn't even think he did anything wrong, just added, 'this is how we determine a good cigar back home'. Didn't even buy us a drink.


I think this brings up a good point. Unless he was totally playing you, what if he honestly did not think he did anything wrong. Should he or the restaurant be blamed for a cultural difference?

Did you tell him that you were offended? Or did you let it slide? If you let it slide, then I don't think anyone has a bone to pick with this guy.

Personally I would have thanked him for giving me his opinion. Then I would have given him the cigars telling him that I would not smoke them now that they've been up his nose.

Who knows, maybe he was trying to scam a few cigars off of ya! :hn


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

This sounds like a reason to start smokinig larger RG cigars? J/K. 

It was indeed bad form. I, most likely, would attempt to contact the owner by phone or email and let them know what happened. How they respond would determine whether or not they received any future businesss from me. I don't care how good the food is, if I'm treated badly, I won't be coming back.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Dgar said:


> That is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so how did they smoke????


Best cigars I've ever had in my life. Tasted like a mix between English Breakfast, Earl Grey and Kidney Pie.



khubli said:


> I think this brings up a good point. Unless he was totally playing you, what if he honestly did not think he did anything wrong. Should he or the restaurant be blamed for a cultural difference?
> 
> Did you tell him that you were offended? Or did you let it slide? If you let it slide, then I don't think anyone has a bone to pick with this guy.
> 
> ...


Very possible. I'd like to see what some fellas here from across the pond think. Is this customary? To avoid a situation, I just let it slide. I should have given them to him, as you say, and told him that I wouldn't smoke them after he shoved them up his nose. But then the guy wins some decent smokes and a nice Xikar case damn it. Schmuck probably wouldn't have even bought me a pint in return.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

nozero said:


> This sounds like a reason to start smokinig larger RG cigars? J/K.


:r:r:r Love it.



nozero said:


> It was indeed bad form. I, most likely, would attempt to contact the owner by phone or email and let them know what happened. How they respond would determine whether or not they received any future businesss from me. I don't care how good the food is, if I'm treated badly, I won't be coming back.


I think this is a very good idea; I'm still a little pi$$ed so I'll simmer & try to cool off for a few more hours & I guess I'll decide then. I don't want the fella to lose his job; I just think it was very bad form, perhaps a mistake.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> WTF!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Turns out he *used to be* in the cigar business so I happened to have two on me in my case and I thought I'd hand them over to him to get his opinion....


Obviously, this is the operative phrase :ss

Dude, I don't even know what to say. Pretty low. :hn Hopefully he shoved the foot up his nose, and not the cap :r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

You know, Gerard, I 'think' so (foot in, not cap), but I had had a few pints already myself and some of my friends were between us so I couldn't really be sure which end went in. What I saw for sure is that he put both of them far up in there and I remember asking myself 'Did that just freaking happen? Am I seeing this right?' and my wife who was right next to him later came up to me and said, 'That guy just put your cigars up his nose'.

What I should have done as well is....I should have walked up to him and said, "Hey buddy, do you want to stick your dicck in my wife too?"


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Not to defend the guy becasue it sounds like he was a jerk and I would *not* continue to place any of my hard earned money into his pockets, but for the record, his nose was probably one of the cleaner places those cigars have seen. Let's not forget that most of our smokes are hand made in third world countries where cleanliness is not usually thought of as a main need of concern. It's far from the expectations of American food prep, even if it is intended to be placed in our mouths.

Like I said, not defending the guy but I've seen a lot of people get upset over the smelling of a cigar, not remebering how many hands and conditions those leafs have touched before ever showing up at a B&M.

Just a thought.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> You know, Gerard, I 'think' so (foot in, not cap), but I had had a few pints already myself and some of my friends were between us so I couldn't really be sure which end went in. What I saw for sure is that he put both of them far up in there and I remember asking myself 'Did that just freaking happen? Am I seeing this right?' and my wife who was right next to him later came up to me and said, 'That guy just put your cigars up his nose'.
> 
> What I should have done as well is....I should have walked up to him and said, "Hey buddy, do you want to stick your dicck in my wife too?"


I smell the foot to get the aroma, and the cigar might even touch the nose, but to INSERT? Not so much


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

MarbleApe said:


> Like I said, not defending the guy but I've seen a lot of people get upset over the smelling of a cigar, not remebering how many hands and conditions those leafs have touched before ever showing up at a B&M.
> 
> Just a thought.


I can appreciate your comment; thank you. It's just that he didn't just smell it.....



Conch Republican said:


> I smell the foot to get the aroma, and the cigar might even touch the nose, but to INSERT? Not so much


Me too & yep, he inserted alright....DEEP.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

This'll be just poor me in this thread but....

I know this to be a superb way of smelling or GETTING a NOSE of the cigar....

I do this very same thing to get an idea of the flavor of the cigar.

I have also experienced this method of tasting in several very large and very experienced stores and events.

If you think on it...makes a lot of SENSORY scent. Clost to the most sensitive area that does not transmit saliva.
Before I saw this thread I would say that this method of smelling a cigar was quite accepted and correct.

Regards
Tom

WITHOUT INSERTION


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mrreindeer said:


> But then the guy wins some decent smokes and a nice Xikar case damn it.


He didn't shove the case up his nose, too, did he? :r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> He didn't shove the case up his nose, too, did he? :r


Damn it, may as well! I figure it's been slimed since he pushed the sticks right on back into it.



TOB9595 said:


> This'll be just poor me in this thread but....
> 
> I know this to be a superb way of smelling or GETTING a NOSE of the cigar....
> 
> ...


Thank you for this - so you mean, you INSERT the cigar right on up in there? I mean, can't you get the scent of the cigar just by holding it close to or even right on under the nose? What more can you get from inserting it? I guess I should try it? But perhaps not with these particular smokes...


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Damn it, may as well! I figure it's been slimed since he pushed the sticks right on back into it.
> 
> Thank you for this - so you mean, you INSERT the cigar right on up in there? I mean, can't you get the scent of the cigar just by holding it close to or even right on under the nose? What more can you get from inserting it? I guess I should try it? But perhaps not with these particular smokes...


NO 
I wrote this whilest forgetting that he inserted said cigar..
Inserting is not the way...
Touching to the nose is accepted...by me...
I often pull a celo back and sniff away at the foot

Tom


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sorry, I just cant stop thinking about fish n chips. Especially if they are the best you've had. I'm in so.cal, whats the place called?

And I cant imagine how confused Id be if some guy started shoving my cigars up his nose.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> NO
> I wrote this whilest forgetting that he inserted said cigar..
> Inserting is not the way...
> Touching to the nose is accepted...by me...
> ...


Yeah, I do the same. I would have been fine with that. When in the B&M or handling any others' cigars, I am always very respectful. I make sure my hands are clean (can you understand now how I'm more than a little miffed here!), hold the cigar by the label only so any stray oils or scents on my hands don't actually get on the tobacco itself, smell carefully, etc.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

This is why you should never seek the opinion of some over-stuffed snob. Does he normally do this? Who knows, but probably not. He did it to you to see your reaction to his eccentric action. Bad form indeed -- but what were you looking for, some sort of glowing review?

I used to always want to go up to people who I would've ass-umed to be some sort of aficianado. Then, after learning that most of these types couldn't care less about my prized Tatuaje (or, insert favorite newfound cigar here), all they really want to do is make me (or you in this case) feel like a dope. Luckily, I stopped caring what others think about (what I think) are good cigars. This makes it easier for me to avoid any strangers weird behavior at my expense.

Remove any boogie remnants, give a quick blaze to each end, and enjoy your "mediocre" cigars.

:ss


Let's go get some fish 'n chips and fuggitabout it!


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

I have seen this before. It is cultural. Not an excuse. If the fella has been here a while he should know. 

I'd have just let him know that it is kinda gross to us colonists.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

So what is this place called, sounds amazing and I love fish and chips. (sorry forgot this was an a-hole thread). You shoulda lit up and started smoking right in his arrogant face.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

SledZeppelin said:


> I'm sorry, I just cant stop thinking about fish n chips. Especially if they are the best you've had. I'm in so.cal, whats the place called?
> 
> And I cant imagine how confused Id be if some guy started shoving my cigars up his nose.


Alright, alright, I'll give up the name of the place. And seriously, we've been there tons of times and never had any reason to complain so I'm sure we'll be going back. I just won't be sharing cigars with anyone in the joint.

And the fish 'n chips are incredible; they are known city-wide to be the best. Even doused with a ton of malt vinegar the way I like it, the crispy shell (resembling almost cobweb-like) remains well, crispy, the fish, always perfectly tender. The orders come in queen or king-size (1 or 2 pieces) and come with a full plate of awesome fries to boot. There's a nice bar in the back of the restaurant and good-sized authentic pub up front complete with two dartboards. Beer selection is very good. Ambience in both the restaurant & the pub is great.

*Ye Olde King's Head* at 132 Santa Monica Blvd. (between 2nd & Ocean)


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Todd W said:


> This is why you should never seek the opinion of some over-stuffed snob.....Bad form indeed -- but what were you looking for, some sort of glowing review?......Then, after learning that most of these types couldn't care less about my prized Tatuaje (or, insert favorite newfound cigar here), all they really want to do is make me (or you in this case) feel like a dope. Luckily, I stopped caring what others think about (what I think) are good cigars. This makes it easier for me to avoid any strangers weird behavior at my expense.
> 
> Remove any boogie remnants, give a quick blaze to each end, and enjoy your "mediocre" cigars.
> 
> Let's go get some fish 'n chips and fuggitabout it!


Very good point; I certainly won't make the same mistake again. And man, I'm getting hungry...



Legend said:


> I have seen this before. It is cultural. Not an excuse. If the fella has been here a while he should know.
> 
> I'd have just let him know that it is kinda gross to us colonists.


Thank you Shawn, I've been dying to know.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Seriously, this guys gonna get a bunch of curious brothers in for the english-style 3 piece today!!

How many of you are attempting to get the nose-plug treatment recreated? Damn, where's my Cohibo when I need it?


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Take a couple sticks you don't want, dip the feet in Tabasco, then go back to the same joint and get the same chap's opinion.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

mrreindeer said:


> Best cigars I've ever had in my life. Tasted like a mix between English Breakfast, Earl Grey and Kidney Pie.


kidney pie?! i oughta ding your RG just for that! :ss

just kidding. i'm gonna go home and stick a lonsdale up my a$$...


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> *Ye Olde King's Head* at 132 Santa Monica Blvd. (between 2nd & Ocean)


Ahhhh yes, I have driven by there before, even remarking "that place looks awesome!"

I will definitely have to head down there for some fish n chips, but not for any cigar evaluations!


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

I must admit that if I had this happen to me, the look on my face would have stopped a cattle drive. And I would have laid into him. But I'm a germaphobe. :ss That's why I burn tobaccos and not suck on them :r

I do like the idea of the Tabasco cigars though. :r


Last thing, this thread (while very serious regarding etiquette) has been highly entertaining in the responses. Too funny

AdMR


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Todd W said:


> Seriously, this guys gonna get a bunch of curious brothers in for the english-style 3 piece today!!


From a naive brother, what the heck is an english-style 3 piece......



rsamos said:


> Take a couple sticks you don't want, dip the feet in Tabasco, then go back to the same joint and get the same chap's opinion.


:r:r:r:r



thebiglebowski said:


> kidney pie?! i oughta ding your RG just for that! :ss
> 
> just kidding. i'm gonna go home and stick a lonsdale up my a$$...


:r:r hey, i've only had it once & it was as bad as i imagined it would be - to be clear - i'm talking about the kidney pie - NOT the lonsdale up the a$$


----------



## andrewhac (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, you were stupid and a braggart enough to flash your precious cigar around at the bar so that people can take notice of "Mr. Cigar, the BIG SHOT"... You got what was coming to you... :gn


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

andrewhac said:


> Well, you were stupid and a braggart enough to flash your precious cigar around at the bar so that people can take notice of "Mr. Cigar, the BIG SHOT"... You got what was coming to you... :gn


:bn
Not sure I agree with you at all. The conversation I had with the manager turned to cigars. The fellow mentioned he used to be in the biz. It was a natural transition in conversation; I honestly wanted to know if he had ever had them and what he thought of them. If I were bragging, I would have whipped them out, as you imply I did, at the onset of conversation (which I certainly did not) and they would have been Stradavarii not $10 smokes.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

You meet all kinds in the world and he sounds like the kind you never want to meet again.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you serious David?! That’s totally uncalled for. I can’t believe someone would do that to a cigar period….just plain wrong. Well, luckily you only showed him two cigars. Imagine if you had brought more. :r :gn 

I am surprised Santa Monica still allows cigars to be brought into the city limits with all of the Draconian anti-smoking laws they have there. Are you sure you didn’t have to smuggle them? :r

Anyway, sorry to hear that…..it sucks.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

andrewhac said:


> Well, you were stupid and a braggart enough...


wow... really?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> wow... really?


yeah, hmmm....


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> Are you serious David?! That's totally uncalled for. I can't believe someone would do that to a cigar period&#8230;.just plain wrong. Well, luckily you only showed him two cigars. Imagine if you had brought more. :r :gn
> 
> I am surprised Santa Monica still allows cigars to be brought into the city limits with all of the Draconian anti-smoking laws they have there. Are you sure you didn't have to smuggle them? :r
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hear that&#8230;..it sucks.


I know!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Cigar Snob. Nuff said. :ss


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> Cigar Snob. Nuff said. :ss


Your post went to the next page; which person are you referring to? I'm so confused.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> WTF!
> 
> I'm just wondering why somebody would do this.
> 
> ...


You paid $10 for a gurkha OMG


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> You paid $10 for a gurkha OMG


:r:r now that's funny Tom - while i am, uh, mostly loyal to my B&M so I'm used to paying somewhat inflated prices here in Cali, I was unfaithful, went to another B&M over in San Pedro and won a box of the G5's (but list is $10)


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

khubli said:


> I think this brings up a good point. Unless he was totally playing you, what if he honestly did not think he did anything wrong. Should he or the restaurant be blamed for a cultural difference?
> 
> Did you tell him that you were offended? Or did you let it slide? If you let it slide, then I don't think anyone has a bone to pick with this guy.
> 
> ...


 +1. If one doesn't know anything about cigars or cigar culture, then they may not understand they did something wrong or inappropriate.

Since you're lighting the tip on fire anyways, most people, even people I know who enjoy sticks, don't really care if someone smells their cigars and touches them to their nose. A co-worker of mine had a Montecristo #4 they were about to fire up. Another co-worker was curious and smelled it, putting their nose (touching) along the whole wrapper and then the foot. The co-worker didn't seem to mind at all, and lit it up promptly after getting it back. Some people just don't care about that sort of thing.

Personally, I'm more particular, and I would not smoke the sticks after someone did that.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I find it pretty rude myself...but I'm one of those people that are REALLY picky about the way things like that are handled. I don't mind stuff like my friend does...he will grab a ziploc full of smokes, open it up, jam his nose inside the baggie (but nowhere near the smokes), and take a deep inhale to get the smell....he just loves the smell of fine tobacco.

On the other hand, what this guy did was rather rude...not just the way he sniffed, but his whole demanor as reported was horrible. Honestly, I'd avoid going there again.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Challenge him to a 10 pace duel.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

wow man, thats a crazy story lol .... kinda disrespectful in my opinion. sniffing your cigar like that? **** that!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> :r:r now that's funny Tom - while i am, uh, mostly loyal to my B&M so I'm used to paying somewhat inflated prices here in Cali, I was unfaithful, went to another B&M over in San Pedro and won a box of the G5's (but list is $10)


Oh ok....you scared me there for a second!

:tu


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

stfoley said:


> On the other hand, what this guy did was rather rude...not just the way he sniffed, but his whole demanor as reported was horrible. Honestly, I'd avoid going there again.


 Actually +1 to that. I forgot to tag that onto the end of my post, his comments after smelling the sticks were quite rude. Even if he didn't know proper cigar smelling etiquette, his rude comments afterwards are unacceptable.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Too bad you didn't hand him a Nub. Would have been funny watching him shove that log up his nose. :r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Too bad you didn't hand him a Nub. Would have been funny watching him shove that log up his nose. :r


:r:r:r Damn it, and I just got bombed one from doubledown! I knew I should have brought that with me. Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear from some Brits on here, if the 'shove the 'ol cigar up the nose trick' is common or approved form of etiquette'. Still boggles the noggin'.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I've seen people do this at the B&M and put them back...I just think "Did you seriously just do that?" But if they were _my_ sticks and he still decides to also slam the quality of my choices, I would have put the beatdown on him.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

David, I am still pissing my pants over this one just so you know. I read this thread every day. :chkI know how pumped you were about the sticks you got in NYC too. I'm sorry this happened to you, but jeez is it great entertainment!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ugh, that's really a rank thing to do.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> So he shoves your cigars up his nose then insults them, I would have probably lit them them shoved them up his a$$ :2


Ha Ha Ha,,,what he said. I posted something along the lines of this topic some time ago about people and how they check out potential smokes. For this guy to take your cigars, run them back and forth under his drippy nose ( maybe he's got a bad cold ) and then talks trash about them I'd have said something to him. :2


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Very good point. Guy didn't even think he did anything wrong, just added, 'this is how we determine a good cigar back home'. Didn't even buy us a drink.


And what cave did he call home?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

scottw said:


> David, I am still pissing my pants over this one just so you know. I read this thread every day. :chkI know how pumped you were about the sticks you got in NYC too. I'm sorry this happened to you, but jeez is it great entertainment!


I know, I'm enjoying the aftermath myself. Hey, a small price to pay for such entertainment right?

I went home to my wife yesterday after work and the first thing I said was, "I still can't believe that freaking guy shoved my cigars UP HIS NOSE." Then I told her about all the awesome brothers on here backing me up so....fellers, we roll at 7 tonight for some fish 'n chips!



Snake Hips said:


> I've seen people do this at the B&M and put them back...I just think "Did you seriously just do that?" But if they were _my_ sticks and he still decides to also slam the quality of my choices, I would have put the beatdown on him.


I know....I asked myself the same question - hey Snake Hips, you've actually seen fellers shove sticks up their nose at a B&M and put them back? Man, I can't believe it. I guess it's my fault for allowing the guy to get a hold of the cigars but who would have ever imagined he'd do what he did with 'em.



Cigary said:


> Ha Ha Ha,,,what he said. I posted something along the lines of this topic some time ago about people and how they check out potential smokes. For this guy to take your cigars, run them back and forth under his drippy nose ( maybe he's got a bad cold ) and then talks trash about them I'd have said something to him. :2


Just to be clear Cigary, the guy INSERTED each cigar (separately); he didn't just run his nose along the sticks. The nose run I'd be much more accepting of.



Cigary said:


> And what cave did he call home?


Why, the UK(ave), of course. Sorry my Brit brethren, I merely joke. Why have our BOTL across the pond been so quiet on this thread though???? I'd just like to know their thoughts or if they want an order of fish 'n chips, maybe a kidney pie.

Let's be real clear, I love the British and love visiting their beautiful country. I even love their food. Seriously, nothing beats fish 'n chips, shepherd's pie, prime rib & yorkshire pudding, trifle!!...

My love for England goes all the way back to when I was a lad, oh, about 10 years old and a British gal used to watch me when my parents, well, wanted to leave me alone to enjoy the show. This gal, God love her, we'll call her Bonnie...Bonnie was hot, new to the country and had a killer bod. I appreciated it all in my 10 years of life; the only thing she needed was a nose job and well, she got that shortly after she started taking care of me (I'm a pimp like that.)

And take care of me she did. Bonnie would lie out on our deck to sunbathe completely naked. I think she thought I was outside playing with my friends and wouldn't see her. But see her I did. In all her beautifully British glory.

That's why it pains me so to have been personally attacked like this last Saturday. I can never look at a naked 22-year old again in the same way.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I know....I asked myself the same question - hey Snake Hips, you've actually seen fellers shove sticks up their nose at a B&M and put them back? Man, I can't believe it. I guess it's my fault for allowing the guy to get a hold of the cigars but who would have ever imagined he'd do what he did with 'em.


I have. He put the foot right in one of his nostrils, plugged the other one, and took a big ol' sniff. Then put it back in the cab. You never would have known somebody would do that, so it really isn't your fault - I let people examine my cigars, but sticking them in an orifice of their face is the farthest thing from my mind as to what they would do with them.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> I have. He put the foot right in one of his nostrils, plugged the other one, and took a big ol' sniff.


dude - that's my guy, the very same - it's becoming more clear; I had forgotten about the plugged nostril move! this guy gets around!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> dude - that's my guy, the very same - it's becoming more clear; I had forgotten about the plugged nostril move! this guy gets around!


Haha, that's classic. Either that or there _really is_ some school of thought that adheres to this "method" :r


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> That's why it pains me so to have been personally attacked like this last Saturday. I can never look at a naked 22-year old again in the same way.


Sure ya can.

Or just call me. I'll come over and show ya how. 

And I promise not to stick anything of yours up my nose.

:r


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't seen this suggested yet but maybe the guy is an anti-smoking freak who did that to make sure you wouldn't smoke them.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Every time I need a laugh I come and read this thread. :r


----------



## lethalphoenix (Mar 25, 2008)

wtf? lol


----------



## farley (Oct 11, 2008)

This is a very curious thread.

Since I have just started smoking cigars I am now apprehensive about the small stock I have collected from my local shop. It seems some of you are suggesting that there are people that pick cigars from the store's stock, unwrap them, shove them up their nose, re-wrap them, and put them back???!!!??? This is some sort of cultural thing??? If this is indeed happening shouldn't the stores have a "nose sampler" section for people that want to do this? 

A question for those of you in the know. Are there any other "cultural" things a new smoker should be aware of? Just to calm my fears I want to know that there is no cultural thing that involves licking them and putting them back.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

farley said:


> This is a very curious thread.
> 
> Since I have just started smoking cigars I am now apprehensive about the small stock I have collected from my local shop. It seems some of you are suggesting that there are people that pick cigars from the store's stock, unwrap them, shove them up their nose, re-wrap them, and put them back???!!!??? This is some sort of cultural thing??? If this is indeed happening shouldn't the stores have a "nose sampler" section for people that want to do this?
> 
> A question for those of you in the know. Are there any other "cultural" things a new smoker should be aware of? Just to calm my fears I want to know that there is no cultural thing that involves licking them and putting them back.


Since I'm the one that witnessed this in the store, I'll address it, haha. He didn't take it out of the cellophane - it was a La Gloria Cubana Cabinet Maduro No. 6. No cellophane. I don't know if it's some kind of "cultural" thing - it's just bizarre. But (I know this doesn't help) there is some idea around that licking a cigar helps determine its strength somehow. I've had a guy ask me, actually, "aren't you supposed to lick them?" However, I wouldn't worry about people doing this in the store, but after the Schnoz Man I'm not so sure any more. For uncelloed sticks I always dig down a few layers if I want one now. If your collection was purchased with cellophane sleeves, I wouldn't worry. I've never seen anyone uncello a stick without purchasing it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to be clear Cigary, the guy INSERTED each cigar (separately); he didn't just run his nose along the sticks. The nose run I'd be much more accepting of.

Oh Wow!! I have never seen or heard anyone doing this. I am in total shock that this guy would even dare to do that,,,insert your cigar into his nose AND then insults the cigar. That is like taking his wife home with you and doing her and then walking her back to his home and telling him,,,ya know, not really my type. 

I say we go to Fish and Chips and I can order the most expensive dinner and sniff it and call him over and say,,,is this real fish or a facsimile of?


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

you should have given him the buy two get one free sale, two cigars up the nose and one cigar owners foot in the a$$

and funny thing is I have had people that ARE CURRENTLY in the cigar business tell me smelling them does nothing to tell the type or condition its in its just to smell the tobacco


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> I haven't seen this suggested yet but maybe the guy is an anti-smoking freak who did that to make sure you wouldn't smoke them.


Dunno....didn't think about that. Um, I better hide my sticks from my mother. (she was the president of the L.A. chapter of the American Cancer Society - she doesn't know about my new hobby)



farley said:


> This is a very curious thread.
> 
> Since I have just started smoking cigars I am now apprehensive about the small stock I have collected from my local shop. It seems some of you are suggesting that there are people that pick cigars from the store's stock, unwrap them, shove them up their nose, re-wrap them, and put them back???!!!??? This is some sort of cultural thing??? If this is indeed happening shouldn't the stores have a "nose sampler" section for people that want to do this?
> 
> A question for those of you in the know. Are there any other "cultural" things a new smoker should be aware of? Just to calm my fears I want to know that there is no cultural thing that involves licking them and putting them back.


Farley - You best be VERY careful. I've heard that with most Tatuaje's, Oliva's, Padron's (especially the 1964 & 1926), Rocky Patel Decade's (especially the Robusto), Opus X and well, most good Premium cigars, the cigar rollers first roll these choice cigars in dung (cow excrement) and then put the wrappers on, then the cellophane for shipping. Leave those cigars for me; I'll dispose of them properly. 

Seriously though, I think most people (I hope) are pretty respectful of the B&M. I think light handling (and again, I just handle the cigar by the ring so as not to get any oils or dirt on them) and some boogerless sniffing of a naked cigar is okay. I've also smelled the end of a cello'd cigar to try and get the aroma. Not necessarily because I'll be able to tell the flavor or body but because I just love the dang smell of cigars.

I've heard of licking, but not before you buy, that's disgusting. From what I recall, some folks lick cracked wrappers before they light to help keep the cigar together. That's fine, if it's your cigar you're lickin'. And in the old days, rollers would use saliva to keep the cigar tightly 'sealed'. Now they use something else (like vegetable gum if I'm not mistaken) so anyone who licks the cigar to 'seal' it is kidding himself. It's 100% not necessary.



Snake Hips said:


> Since I'm the one that witnessed this in the store, I'll address it, haha. He didn't take it out of the cellophane - it was a La Gloria Cubana Cabinet Maduro No. 6. No cellophane. I don't know if it's some kind of "cultural" thing - it's just bizarre. But (I know this doesn't help) there is some idea around that licking a cigar helps determine its strength somehow. I've had a guy ask me, actually, "aren't you supposed to lick them?" However, I wouldn't worry about people doing this in the store, but after the Schnoz Man I'm not so sure any more. For uncelloed sticks I always dig down a few layers if I want one now. If your collection was purchased with cellophane sleeves, I wouldn't worry. I've never seen anyone uncello a stick without purchasing it.


Yeah, I'm with Snake Hips (again); don't worry about a cello'd cigar. If you're really freaked out about this with naked cigars, then dig on down to a lower layer. Hey, who told this guy that you're supposed to lick them? I had a buddy ask me the same thing. Where do they get this from? Schnoz Man, I love it.



Cigary said:


> Oh Wow!! I have never seen or heard anyone doing this. I am in total shock that this guy would even dare to do that,,,insert your cigar into his nose AND then insults the cigar. That is like taking his wife home with you and doing her and then walking her back to his home and telling him,,,ya know, not really my type.
> 
> I say we go to Fish and Chips and I can order the most expensive dinner and sniff it and call him over and say,,,is this real fish or a facsimile of?


:r:r:r



JRLG said:


> you should have given him the buy two get one free sale, two cigars up the nose and one cigar owners foot in the a$$


:r:r:r


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Cj20 ran into this guy and now he says Gus cigars taste "different" at the end.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My daily laugh thread. :r


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

When I was smoking cigars as a teenager, licking a cigars wrapper was what you were supposed to do before you smoked it. I guess it was to seal the wrapper if there happend to be any imperfections. So, it has some basis in tradition, one that has thankfully gone away.

But as to putting someone elses cigar into your nose - that is just plain rude, I don't care what country you are from.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

andrewhac said:


> Well, you were stupid and a braggart enough to flash your precious cigar around at the bar so that people can take notice of "Mr. Cigar, the BIG SHOT"... You got what was coming to you... :gn


I don't see it that way at all... no reason for you to insult the guy. :hn


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about "cigar up nose guy", but I laughed so hard when I read your post. Not at you, don't get me wrong. I just kept thinking, what a hilarious skit this would be. Once again I'm sorry this happened to you. You shoud of stuck your fingers in his food and cocktail and then smelled your fingers and made some wise crack concerning the quality of his food.

NO ONE should have to put up with these types of reindeer games, am I wrong??


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

andrewhac said:


> Well, you were stupid and a braggart enough to flash your precious cigar around at the bar so that people can take notice of "Mr. Cigar, the BIG SHOT"... You got what was coming to you... :gn


Insulting other members is against site rules. Please refrain from doing so in the future.
Thank you.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Insulting other members is against site rules. Please refrain from doing so in the future.
> Thank you.


Agreed you can express your opinion that he should not have been "showing off" without the insult.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, for some reason 'my replies' isn't updating on my machine; probably the firewall, but I didn't seen any updates until now...I love it fellas.



SmokeyJoe said:


> I don't see it that way at all... no reason for you to insult the guy. :hn


Yeah, I'm kinda suprised to see the guy hasn't come back to add anything else.



Waynegro1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about "cigar up nose guy", but I laughed so hard when I read your post. Not at you, don't get me wrong. I just kept thinking, what a hilarious skit this would be. Once again I'm sorry this happened to you. You shoud of stuck your fingers in his food and cocktail and then smelled your fingers and made some wise crack concerning the quality of his food.
> 
> NO ONE should have to put up with these types of reindeer games, am I wrong??


You are correct sir! :ss When I first posted this, I was pi$$ed. But looking back, man, it's been a fun ride. Now I'm sick, fighting a cold (I better get better by Saturday, damn it!) and even if the guy shoved the entire 2 cigars up there, I've already got the flu anyway! Woohoo, bring on the Boogerfectos!  :dr:dr:dr



madurolover said:


> Insulting other members is against site rules. Please refrain from doing so in the future.
> Thank you.


Thanks Donnie; yeah, that guy was coming out of left field with that one.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

At lunch today I'm going to try and remember to stick my smoke up my nose first. This thread has inspired me to try something new. 

fwiw though, I help out from time to time at my local b&m and if the owner saw someone do that he'd probably freak out and insist they made the purchase of inserted smokes.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, I'll admit it, I'm kind of a hard ass sometimes (so I'm told) and here's what I would do.

Buy another $10 stick (it will be worth it), stick the head in your *ss (or have a crazy frat brother kind of friend do it).

Go back to this restaurant and again show this cigar to your nosey guy. When he puts it in his nose and remarks that it smells like s**t, just smile and nod in agreement.

Problem solved.


----------



## gwags (Sep 23, 2008)

gambit said:


> ok, i'll admit it, i'm kind of a hard ass sometimes (so i'm told) and here's what i would do.
> 
> Buy another $10 stick (it will be worth it), stick the head in your *ss (or have a crazy frat brother kind of freind do it).
> 
> ...


bingo - we have a winner folks!


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Gambit said:


> OK, I'll admit it, I'm kind of a hard ass sometimes (so I'm told) and here's what I would do.
> 
> Buy another $10 stick (it will be worth it), stick the head in your *ss (or have a crazy frat brother kind of friend do it).
> 
> ...


Wrong. ....

Funny.....

But wrong.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

sorta like this?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

This thread gets weirder every day but in a good way :r


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> sorta like this?


 Oh Gawd, I nearly cried real tears lauging so hard at this!!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Oh Gawd, I nearly cried real tears lauging so hard at this!!


I'm very sorry about that - of course you most certainly won't want to go here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=192623


----------



## liljohn (Aug 11, 2008)

This guy is the manager of this establishment. For what its worth IMO. Its about power this guy knew what he was doing was wrong, but he is in charge and what are you going to do about it. Its easy for me to be an arm chair QB but I would have let him know what he owed me for those cigars he just purchased. Then if I didn't beat his a$$ I would definitely start making phone calls to let the owner know how this manager treats guests to this business.

So no you didn't overreact.

Don't mess with a man's truck, Don't mess with a man's cigars and Don't mess with a man's woman


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe I wasn't clear in my original thread but I really like fish 'n chips. 

I mean, REALLY. I don't want to be known as THAT customer and get :bn.

I'm totally kidding. Yeah, if I had more of a clear head (thank you Guiness you awful awful beverage of wonderment), I could have thought rationally to myself like this, "mrreindeer (it's what i like to call myself, as does the wifey), this gentle...nay, this (plain) MAN, just boogartofied your precious new cigars, what are you gonna do abou it?"

Being a man with minute experience with finance yet a pretty hefty knowledge of the power of the almighty buck, I certainly should have asked for him to pay me for the 'gars. I still would have had this AWESOME story to tell instead of telling the story and showing how much of a pu$$y I am for 'just letting it go'.


----------



## JohnRogers (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow I can't go on this is over seven pages but the laughs I've had...thank you. I can't believe anyone in Western Civilization thinks insertion of some ones else cigar is proper behavior. So your posse likes this restaurant, have the conversation with the guy. If he really meant no harm great, he might learn something too. If he thinks he is funny at your expense let the owner know. My humble :2


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

You know, in the seven pages of posts, I've really had a lot of time to think about this long and hard.

I think in honor of George Costanza (and Seinfeld) and my fellow BOTL/SOTL, I WILL go down there and confront the guy face to face instead of calling the owner on the phone.

So you know, I'm totally over this.

BUT for your entertainment, I thought I'd wait like 3 more weeks so it's more strange to him (in his mind) that this has been eating away at me for a month and has just then gotten me to come in and confront him about it. Of course, I'd post the results of the confrontation here.

I'll call ahead to see if the guy's there and then come on in at lunchtime so it's not like I'm there for pints in the evening or anything, I'm there specifically to talk to him.

So this is how the conversation will go down in my mind.

"Hey buddy, do you remember a month ago, we were talking about cigars and you told me you were in the biz once and I showed you the two cigars I happened to be carrying in my coat to see what you thought and you took them out and separately inserted them in your nose? Deep. And then you told me that they were cheap cigars?"

him: "Oh, I'm British, I would never do something so crude."

me: "But you did and I'm here to confront you about it."

him: "sod off"

me: "well, sir, i'm here to ask you to reimburse me for these cigars. I should also ask you to reimburse me for my case that you put the boogered cigars back into but i am a reasonable man"

him: "i told you to sod off."

me: "I'm going to really miss having fish 'n chips....come to think of it....could i have an order to go?"

[mrreindeer leaves the building after PAYING FOR HIS ORDER]

So, my brothers & sisters, SHOULD I DO IT???


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

why, good mornin Donnie! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bump!!!!

I needed to laugh :r


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> You know, in the seven pages of posts, I've really had a lot of time to think about this long and hard.
> 
> I think in honor of George Costanza (and Seinfeld) and my fellow BOTL/SOTL, I WILL go down there and confront the guy face to face instead of calling the owner on the phone.
> 
> ...


now that sounds like a plan


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

"Sod off!" <-- :r

I just can't get over how this guy looks at a _*Gurkha *_and then calls your sticks cheap - and nobody calls him on being a liar? How long ago was he in business that he doesn't know how notoriously expensive these things are? Yeesh...I'm a relative noob and even _I_ know that. lol


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> "Sod off!" <-- :r
> 
> I just can't get over how this guy looks at a _*Gurkha *_and then calls your sticks cheap - and nobody calls him on being a liar? How long ago was he in business that he doesn't know how notoriously expensive these things are? Yeesh...I'm a relative noob and even _I_ know that. lol


We may be able to give him the benefit of the doubt here. Gurkha isn't very old, and he's British. He may have been in the business before Gurkha. And also if he were, he probably wouldn't know anything about Gurkha, being a British Habano smoker. How many people outside of the U.S. would seriously smoke a $30 Gurkha instead of a $12 Habano that is better in almost every way possible? So I conclude that he doesn't necessarily lie; he is clearly a veteran of the cigar business, from the time of the old British traditions involving the insertion of goods into the nostrils, and his past success in the luxury cigar business had led to his current situation as the proud manager of an American fish and chips joint.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> We may be able to give him the benefit of the doubt here. Gurkha isn't very old, and he's British. He may have been in the business before Gurkha. And also if he were, he probably wouldn't know anything about Gurkha, being a British Habano smoker. How many people outside of the U.S. would seriously smoke a $30 Gurkha instead of a $12 Habano that is better in almost every way possible? So I conclude that he doesn't necessarily lie; _*he is clearly a veteran of the cigar business, from the time of the old British traditions involving the insertion of goods into the nostrils, and his past success in the luxury cigar business had led to his current situation as the proud manager of an American fish and chips joint.*_


:tpd::r:r:r


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Its all about flavor babies. Yeah. 

What's a little bodily fluid between strangers. Yeah baby yeah. 

(ok bad Austin powers but English... Clueless...)


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Since I began reading this thread a week ago I have shoved 3 cigars up my nose and ate fish 'n chips twice.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> How many people outside of the U.S. would seriously smoke a $30 Gurkha instead of a $12 Habano that is better in almost every way possible?


Ah....good point. Not smoking Cubans myself, I kind of forgot about them.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> We may be able to give him the benefit of the doubt here. Gurkha isn't very old, and he's British. He may have been in the business before Gurkha. And also if he were, he probably wouldn't know anything about Gurkha.


Which now leads me to question whether or not the fellow is even British! (perhaps I should let the establishment know they've got an imposter in their midst!) As my friend wikipedia says...take a look:

Gurkhas are best known for their history of bravery and strength in the British Army's Brigade of Gurkhas and the Indian Army's Gorkha regiments. The Gurkhas were designated by British officials as a "Martial Race".

In the Gurkha War (1814-1816) they waged war against the British East India Company army. The British were impressed by the Gurkha soldiers and after reaching a stalemate with the Gurkhas made Nepal a protectorate.

This nose-inserter certainly doesn't know his British history if he doesn't know a thing about the Gurkha! How could he not be impressed by the Gurkha if he were really British!

Indeed!



Snake Hips said:


> So I conclude that he doesn't necessarily lie; he is clearly a veteran of the cigar business, from the time of the old British traditions involving the insertion of goods into the nostrils, and his past success in the luxury cigar business had led to his current situation as the proud manager of an American fish and chips joint.






Todd W said:


> Since I began reading this thread a week ago I have shoved 3 cigars up my nose and ate fish 'n chips twice.


:r:r:r


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

somebody needs a beatdown


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Todd W said:


> Since I began reading this thread a week ago I have shoved 3 cigars up my nose and ate fish 'n chips twice.


Oh shit, you mean its not shoving fish and chips up my nose and eating cigars? I hate getting things backwards,,,Damn You Dyslexia!!!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> You know, in the seven pages of posts, I've really had a lot of time to think about this long and hard.
> 
> I think in honor of George Costanza (and Seinfeld) and my fellow BOTL/SOTL, I WILL go down there and confront the guy face to face instead of calling the owner on the phone.
> 
> ...


Yes, you should do it just for the comic value of the whole thing. Don't be surprised if he yells at you in return,,"No Fish and Chips for You!" ( fish and chips nazi )

Mr Reindeer, you crack me up and we need to let you write your own weekly column on here as long as I put my depends on early enough.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it would blow his mind if you went back. Brought it up. And asked him to do it again because you ist haven't been able to replicate the flavor with your snot. 

If you can do it with a straight face you'll completly blow his mind. He will be talking about it for weeks like we have been.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I read this when first posted and did not post. I am non-confrontational by nature. Having said that, there is no way I could let this go without saying something to him. I would try to be tactful about it when I asked him about it but I would have to call him on it. Then I would show him the videos on Cigar Afficianado's site about how to light a cigar, and cut a cigar and ask him where the F'in video was that showed how to stuff a cigar up my nose to discern it's worth. When he could not find it, I would ask him how he finds out about the quality of his fish. That should shut him up.

Of course, then again I might just think "what would Cleese do"?

scottie


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

1.) Cooo-stanza!
2.) "Believe it or not, George isn't at home!"


----------



## tampabaycigarradio (Oct 29, 2008)

How ignorant, why didn't he just kick you in the nuts.............would have been less painful.


----------



## capdaddy222 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well as you originally stated, You are going to frequent this establishment again. Also you stated that you didnt want the cigars anymore. Since the case is also ruined, I would add all these factors up and get REVENGE!

If I were you I would indeed go back to this establishment. But this time I would be prepared for another "evaluation" of your smokes of choice by this limey jerk. Now Hear me out... I have found that the most potent form of revenge involves feces of some sort. I dont know if you have a dog, but Im sure you can find the "leftovers" from one of your neighbors pets. 

Take a really cheap smoke, remove the ring, and roll the head of the smoke in "doggie conditioner". Take the cigars back into the restaurant, Have your meal and then go back to the back bar and wait for your "buddy" to come out. Flag him down and ask for his opinion... 

Depending on his reaction offer him the cigars


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Oh shit, you mean its not shoving fish and chips up my nose and eating cigars? I hate getting things backwards,,,Damn You Dyslexia!!!!!!


:r:r:chk



Cigary said:


> Yes, you should do it just for the comic value of the whole thing. Don't be surprised if he yells at you in return,,"No Fish and Chips for You!" ( fish and chips nazi )
> 
> Mr Reindeer, you crack me up and we need to let you write your own weekly column on here as long as I put my depends on early enough.


No Fish for you!!! Too funny.... and aw shucks....thanks!



Legend said:


> I think it would blow his mind if you went back. Brought it up. And asked him to do it again because you just haven't been able to replicate the flavor with your snot.
> 
> If you can do it with a straight face you'll completly blow his mind. He will be talking about it for weeks like we have been.


I tried for a few days to keep a straight face (to practice); I didn't once peek in on this thread, but I just kept cracking up thinking about it.

Note to self: MUST NOT LAUGH.



volfan said:


> Then I would show him the videos on Cigar Afficianado's site about how to light a cigar, and cut a cigar and ask him where the F'in video was that showed how to stuff a cigar up my nose to discern it's worth. When he could not find it, I would ask him how he finds out about the quality of his fish. That should shut him up.


Perhaps if the scenario I posted earlier doesn't go well when I return to the establishment, I will invite the guy over to my house to watch videos and eat popcorn. :r:r



Todd W said:


> 1.) Cooo-stanza!
> 2.) "Believe it or not, George isn't at home!"


3.) Makes a modest attempt at the "trifecta", consisting of eating a pastrami sandwich, watching television, and having sex all at the same time. He fails and exclaims he "flew too close to the sun on the wings of pastrami."

Perhaps when I return to the restaurant, I shall attempt my own DOUBLE trifecta, however, timing will have to be impeccable because I'll have already confronted the manager and ordered another plate of fish 'n chips and be dealing with California smoking laws (trifecta #1?).

Once the fish 'n chips arrives (hopefully not covered in excrement or boogers), I'll remove my clothing down to my boxers, begin enjoying the delicate, moist, flakey snow-white fish enrobed in a cobweb-like cocoon of fried batter, I'll take out a cigar, light it, smoke it until I'm thrown out, all while drinking a 40 of Miller High Life (the champagne of beers) - trifecta #2.



tampabaycigarradio said:


> How ignorant, why didn't he just kick you in the nuts.............would have been less painful.


I forgot to mention that part....my bad. I'm still sore.



capdaddy222 said:


> Well as you originally stated, You are going to frequent this establishment again. Also you stated that you didnt want the cigars anymore. Since the case is also ruined, I would add all these factors up and get REVENGE!
> 
> If I were you I would indeed go back to this establishment. But this time I would be prepared for another "evaluation" of your smokes of choice by this limey jerk. Now Hear me out... I have found that the most potent form of revenge involves feces of some sort. I dont know if you have a dog, but Im sure you can find the "leftovers" from one of your neighbors pets.
> 
> ...


Capdaddy, you frighten me. Remind me never to cross you.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

1. deband a Cremosa
2. Tabasco the hell out of both ends of it
3. sprinkle ground red pepper flake over both well-Tabasco'd ends
4. take the stick in to this dude

"Hey, I'd never seen that cool technique you have for checking a cigar. Now this here is one of my favorites, so I'd be curious to get your take on it"

5. hand the dirtbag the stick
6. quickly get your camera turned on

I say do it. Pull the trigger.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Daily laugh bump. :r


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Yes, you should do it just for the comic value of the whole thing. Don't be surprised if he yells at you in return,,"No Fish and Chips for You!" ( fish and chips nazi )
> 
> Mr Reindeer, you crack me up and we need to let you write your own weekly column on here as long as I put my depends on early enough.


He is a funny SOB that's for sure. Ask him to stick the fish and chips up his nose next time


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

petewho said:


> 1. deband a Cremosa
> 2. Tabasco the hell out of both ends of it
> 3. sprinkle ground red pepper flake over both well-Tabasco'd ends
> 4. take the stick in to this dude
> ...


S**t yeah do it!!! Come on dude, you have to!!


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is the kicker. Me reindeer friend here just smoked it and have a review. 

He smoked it. .... He did ... No joke. It was smoke. Done. Boogergar up in smoke.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

And I already miss it so!


----------

